# Rebuild on my 135 gallon tank...



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

So I had some problems with my 135 gallon tank, that caused my media to repeatedly water log and break down, which resulted in almost all the plants rooted in the bottom to die. It also caused the lower half of my backgroud to start rotting. So after three years, the tank had to come down.

About two weeks ago I gutted it (man did that suck), and started the rebuild. I put in a foam/drift wood/silicone/bed-a-beast background. It took an entire case of silicone to do it and 8 cans of greatstuff. I put in a drip wall that covers the far right 18in of the background and forms a peat bog at the bottom. The water drains through an overflow into a sump below the tank. I installed a false bottom under the rest of the tank and in bedded my ventilation system in the background (before it was a visible PVC pipe system). You can't really make it out in the pics but there is a 10in or so high mound of logs, drift wood, and old stumps that runs the length of the tank. The best way to describe the style would be 'reef' like.

Here is the full view:









with the fogger just starting:









And a nice shot of the middle with a few frogs showing:









When I get time to revise my grow list for the tank I will post that too.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very nice... Looks busy, but I bet the frogs love it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2004)

Awesome! I could sit in front of a tank like that for hours!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

LOVE IT! How many and what types of frogs does it house?


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Cant get more natural than that.

Your auratus seem bold too.
M.N


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2004)

It looks like the best dutch or german terrariums  :wink:


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

That’s an awesome tank I really like the way it’s so busy yet natural looking. I would like to make a tank like that someday.
ADAM


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2004)

Very nice tank.Are those orchids I see and what species are they?
Mark W.


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

So here is the species list:

Ceropegia linearis ssp. woodii
Dischidia pectinoides
Dischidia ovata ‘Watermelon leaf’
Dischidia platyphylla
Dischidia hirsuta
Hoya spp.
Rhipsalis cereuscula 
Peperomia alba
Syngonium podophyllum
Anthurium (hybrids)
Anthurium lilacinum
Aechmea ‘Suenos’
Neoregelia 'Fireball' (and a couple un-named related hybrids)
Neoregelia 'Fireball' x ampullacea
Neoregelia 'Red Eye'
Neoregelia lilliputiana X chlorosticta 'Marble Throat' 
Tillandsia bartramii 
Tillandsia cyanea
Tillandsia ionantha
Tillandsia recurvata
Tillandsia tricholepis
Tillandsia usneoides
Vriesea (hybrids)
Vriesea 'Julie'
Bulbophyllum lepidum (2 forms)
1 hybrid and 6 other species Bulb.s but I can't find the list with the names
Dendrobium (hybrid, canescent type)
Dendrobium spp. (2 different minature species)
Encyclia cocheleata 
Equitant oncidium (unknown)
Laelia pumila x s.b.
Ludisia discolor
Oeceoclades maculata 
Paphiopedulim (hybrid)
Phalaenopsis (hybrid)
Stanhopea oculata
Also a small Epidendrium allied species and another orchid that I can't think of the name for right now. There are also a half dozen or so ferns, most of which I don't have names for and for those I do they are probably wrong (given the source).

I think thats it for plants, of course there is some java moss just starting out but that is almost a given. Glad you all like the design, and I am thrilled to be compared to the Dutch or Germans. Thanks,


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

Where the hell did you buy that many plants from? Was it a slow build up collection or was it a one luimp purchase?

Danny


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

Most were in the tank before I re-built it. All but two of the Bulbuophyllums came as gifts from the Flordia Museum of Natural History's Orchid House (I am working with them on my thesis), along with several orchids not in the tank. But I have been collecting plants for 9 maybe 10 years now, the only thing I really buy any more are "filler plants" (you know, ferns and the common Aeroids). The really cool stuff I either get in tarde or as gifts. If you think thats a lot of plants you should see my back porch. I'll see if I can't post a pic later today.


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

Love your tank! What is the large brom in on the right? Just exactly how large does it get?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

that is a great looking setup.

you have probably been asked this before, but how do you make sure all of the frogs get enough food in such a large tank?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

IMHO, frogs not finding their food in a large viv is highly overrated. No one comes along in the wild and puts them in a tiny box to feed them. As long as there is enough food around, they will find it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2004)

My frogs know when feeding time is and where they get fed. As soon as they hear me get home from work, they immediately come to the point right below their tank's opening and wait for the raining ffs.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

My azureus seem to have majored in begging. Whenever someone walks by their tank, they both come to the front and press their noses against the glass.


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Arklier said:


> IMHO, frogs not finding their food in a large viv is highly overrated. No one comes along in the wild and puts them in a tiny box to feed them. As long as there is enough food around, they will find it.


Agreed. Larger tanks may also hold more food because their able to sustain their own micro biological cultures, unlike smaller tanks. I could be wrong.

M.N


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2004)

the reason i asked was because I read a caresheet a few days ago online, unfortunately i cant remember where, and they were saying how big tanks are tough for the frogs to find food in, and that the frogs need a lot of food to do well, etc.

but im glad i got it cleared up, you guys seem to be doing it just fine.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Prolly was talking about froglets.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2004)

*orchid*

dont suppose you have a picture of the Bulbophyllum lepidum. im considering buying some off the internet but can only find pictures of the flowers


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

It looks most every other Bulb. lol It has sort of round pseudobulbs between nickle and quater size with about 3in leaves.

Feeding has never been an issue. Like was mentioned earlier they come out when they hear the hood open, plus there are large standing crops of springtails and other small isects that reside in the tank.


----------

